# Just Ordered A '07 27rsds



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

After much research my wife and I just ordered our first TT, a '07 27RSDS in Jasmine. We can't wait to pick it up! We have two daughters, 3 and 4, and this model's floorplan fit our needs the best.

I have read many pages from this forum and have already come to appreciate this site very much.

We look forward to meeting other members on this site and out in the parks.

Any tips for a new TT owner would certainly be appreciated.

Dave, Kay, Rachel, and Laura


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Veek action

Congrats on your new 27rsds and Welcome to Outbackers action

Where are you all from?

I'm sure you will get all the help you need right here...Keep us posted on the new arrival









Dawn


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats on the big step. We have this model and love it. I think you will find that this floorplan is one that you will be able to keep a long time because of the sleeping space. Good choice. Welcome to O/Bkers


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* &*









Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

I recently bought the same trailer and we LOVE it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Veek!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback! I'm sure you and your family are going to love it.

For now, you need to focus on preparing for your PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection). This is a VERY IMPORTANT step in aquiring your new Outback, and there is a lot of good info here on the forum to lead you through that.









Also, what kind of setup are you getting for a weight distribution / sway control hitch (recommendations would be: Equal-i-zer, Reese Dual-Cam or Hensley Arrow), and brake controller (Prodigy).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Awesome floor plan â€¦ We love it.









MaeJae


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Skippershe - We live in Little Falls, MN. The boyhood home of Charles A. Lindbergh in central Minnesota.

PDX Doug - I'll be purchasing a 1000# hitch capacity Equalizer hitch. I already have a brake control which I believe is a Tekonsha sp? or something like that. I received a quote for $265 to swap out the battery that comes with my unit and have two six volts installed in its place. Does that sound reasonable and is this something that many users do?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to outbackers. We just had out maiden voyage and had a blast.

David


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Howdy Veek, action

First off, Congrats on your new camper!! sunny

Welcome to the site and the knowledge you will find here is incredible. Im not a mass poster, but I lurk and read every day - Im amazed at how some can read all and still find time to reply









Lastly, howdy neighbor, I live in Elk River, not tooo far from you. Ive seen another poster from Milaca area also, but havent actually had the time to sit down and chat with them.

Enjoy the sight and enjoy your camper more

Alan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Veek to the Outback Family
And congrats on chosen the 27 RSDS
Best tip to give is have Fun and enjoy
When you do your PDI take a Video recorder with you and document everything

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome! you have a great trailer! woohoo! the people here are nice, knowledgable (sp) ,dorky, funny and sometimes talk about things like conveyor belts. ( it's ok, I think they drink







)


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new camper!!!

LOL...Doxie...did ya get any of those errands done today???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Veek said:


> Skippershe - We live in Little Falls, MN. The boyhood home of Charles A. Lindbergh in central Minnesota.
> 
> PDX Doug - I'll be purchasing a 1000# hitch capacity Equalizer hitch. I already have a brake control which I believe is a Tekonsha sp? or something like that. I received a quote for $265 to swap out the battery that comes with my unit and have two six volts installed in its place. Does that sound reasonable and is this something that many users do?
> 
> ...


The $265 for the 2x 6v batteries is a bit high, but well worth the money. Have them do it now and never worry about it again. Make sure they show you have to charge the batteries when they are hooked up...it's a bit backwards from what you would think.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

oh..almost forgot..

Congrats on the Outback...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Congrats on the new camper!!!
> 
> LOL...Doxie...did ya get any of those errands done today???
> [snapback]128636[/snapback]​


didn't get out of jammies til noon! but yeah, ran a few....have soooo much to do tomorrow, yard sale is Saturday. I tried to get some stuff done yesterday but Taylin wanted Grammie to play,not work. I wasn't arguing.She's only gonna be 2 once and I am told she is the only one I get so am savoring every minute...well..MOST of the time!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new camper!!!
> ...


Is she a quiet child...or does she talk a lot too?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > countrygirl said:
> ...


Oh! it's hereditary, she never shuts up! my favorite? " oh cwap, it's waining",we dang near died the day she said that...


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations. We are excited.

Oregon Camper -

If I upgrade to dual six volts will they still charge while towing?

Beach Bum -

Howdy neighbor. Only 60 miles between us! It's a small world.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Now back to our regularly scheduled programâ€¦








Iâ€™d go with the 1200# bars.
The brochure for my â€™05 27RSDS says hitch weight is 480 and the brochure for the newer models is 570â€¦ 
no telling what they will rate it at next year???








Also they list the 28RSDS length for â€™05 as 29â€™ 4â€ and the â€™06 as 30â€™ 8â€ 
Did Gilligan get a new tape measure???









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek said:


> I received a quote for $265 to swap out the battery that comes with my unit and have two six volts installed in its place.


I'm trying to remember the quote I got, but that seems kind of steep. I'm thinking mine came in at $110/battery. But, as I already have two 12V batteries, my install will not require any new cables.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Veek said:


> Thanks everyone for the congratulations. We are excited.
> 
> Oregon Camper -
> 
> ...


Yes...they will still charge while towing and when you pull the trailer into shore power.


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

congrats on the trailer we have an 06 27rsds it's great you'll love it.


----------

